# Check out this cake!



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

A member of another forum I belong to makes cakes. Thought this one was appropriate for this crowd.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Wow that is incredible! Now I just need someone to make that for my birthday!! Thanks for the post.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

what a awesome cake!


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

It's amazing what people can do with cakes. One person told me they were inspired to make a cake that looked like my Hellpit because they thought my Hellpit WAS a cake.

Guess my props look good enough to eat.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

That is an amazing skill. Great work.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

What a fabulous cake!!!! Don't know if I could cut into Jack Skellington, I love him too much!


----------



## Addict (Sep 24, 2007)

What a great looking cake!!!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

pandora said:


> Wow that is incredible! Now I just need someone to make that for my birthday!! Thanks for the post.


Fabulous cake. Pan if I were closer Id definately make that for you.


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

wow....that is fantastic looking. If I got a cake like that I wouldnt want to cute it and eat it.....it looks too good.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I want a Jack cake for my birthday.  I don't even remember when the last time was that I had ANY cake for my birthday, let alone such a cool one!


----------



## perdidoman (Nov 19, 2007)

*Cool Cake*


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

That is an incredible cake - what talent!


----------



## Hallowtheme (Jul 31, 2006)

How does it taste?


----------



## deadlypeanutboy (Oct 9, 2007)

My wife has been taking a Wilton's cake decorating class at Michael's. She made this for my birthday. 










I know its not as cool as the Jack cake, but this was after only one class. Plus, I just wanted to brag on my wife for making me haunted house cake....in February!


----------



## yellow_moon (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow,deadlypeanutboy, your wife really loooooves you!!! It's quite time consuming to use pastry bags to pipe on the icing using the techniques she employed here. My mom used to make us strawberry shortcake shaped cakes that she decorated by piping the icing on using different tips/bags colors etc. and it would take her a few hours. Give your lady some appreciation on her efforts here which imo take more effort then that Jack cake, which is quite amazing within it's own art form of using fondant .


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

Peanutboy, I would have to agree with yellow moon. My mother is a retired cake decorator/caterer, and I know how much time goes into star-tipping. Mom use to say she would rather do 10 wedding cakes than ONE star-tipped cake, so I am far more impressed with your wifes cake than the other. THAT'S PURE LOVE, MAN!!


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

dionicia said:


> It's amazing what people can do with cakes. One person told me they were inspired to make a cake that looked like my Hellpit because they thought my Hellpit WAS a cake.
> 
> Guess my props look good enough to eat.


*waves* I believe that was me, dionicia, LOL.

Chocolate with raspberry glaze, nummy.


----------



## deadlypeanutboy (Oct 9, 2007)

yellow_moon, RookieSpooker,

Thanks for the complements; I will pass them on to my wife!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Peanut boy, love the cake and any guy who takes the time to brag about his wife is alright in my book


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh i forgot tell the wife the cake is Rockin


----------

